# Bored, Depressed, or growing out of puppy phase?



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi all. I think I have only posted pictures on SM and have never had to post a question because literally all questions I have ever had about Maltese have been answered with a quick SM search, but I can't seem to find one that directly relates to this question...

My Rudy has been acting bored lately and I have noticed some minor behavior changes in the last few days. I could be just a paranoid new momma (which is what my sister and bf say), but I want your opinion. I will list some of the behaviors I am referring to. Please let me know what you think. We have a vet appointment next week for a dental check-up, but if any of this sounds alarming then I will bump that appointment up to this week. 

1) He seems to be less playful lately. He will be 8 months this Saturday so maybe this is just a lack of playful puppy energy, but he use to constantly want to play (biting toes, fingers, and ears to get me to play). He will play now, but I have to initiate it, and he doesn't play for as long as he used to. However, last night his yorkie girlfriend (my best friends pup) came over and he had a great time playing for hours. 

2) He has always been a picky eater but in the past few days he does not seem interested in food AT ALL. In fact, the only way I could get him to eat was to hand feed him. He takes it that way but I still feel like I am forcing it on him. 

3) He is less interested in the treats and chewies he used to love. 

4) He is sleeping much more than usual, and seems tired all the time. 

Now with all of that being said, I should give a couple of caveats. It is VERY hot here in Texas and we have not been able to have as much outside time as he would like. Also, I have been home much more in the past week due to my summer schedule. Maybe I am just noticing it more because I am around more? When we have gone out, he perks right up and has a grand time. We went to Petsmart, Lowes, and Office Max on Monday and he was energetic and playful the whole time we were out. He also acts completely different (e.g., energetic and playful) when we go to grandma and grandpa's to play with his dog cousins (Lucy and Brandi). 

My questions: Is he just bored being inside an apartment all day? Is this normal as a puppy gets a little older? OR is he actually learning something from the obedience class we are currently in so he is just not acting as crazy as usual because I have been working with him to NOT nip and bite and to NOT bark at everything he hears? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Oh poor little guy!

I bet it's a combo of the heat and just being tuckered out.

My lazy lumps both sleep a ton during the day.B) 

They get up, potty, play and eat. After a few hours, they're ready for a nap.

I work part time outside the home and I know they sleep when I'm gone. When I get my keys out, they head off to their beds. No seperation anxiety at all. In fact, I think they can't wait for me to leave so they can hop back in bed.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

My two are now 5 and 7, so they don't play as much as they used to. Eight months old is still a puppy, so he should still be pretty active, but haven't the temperatures in your area been extremely high? The heat affects everyone including dogs. Hopefully that is all it is.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, it is oppressively hot here. Average temp around 95 degrees. I know I get sleepy from the heat too. I hope that is all this is!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Girl, I'm here in East TX...and we're at a rolling boil also.....mine don't even wanna go outside...LOL! And at the moment, they're taking naps...LOL again!


----------



## Peace23 (Nov 5, 2010)

I agree, Frankie hates going out in the heat. He also sleeps all day, even if I am home. He perks right up for his tried & true favorities: guests & food. I know your Rudy hasn't been as interested in his food but he just might not be as food motivated as others or has tired of his regular food.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

As I was reading your post, the first thing that came to my mind was the heat. And then as I got further down in the post you confirmed how very hot it is in Houston right now.

All of mine seem to be less playful, less interested in food and treats and a little lazier when it's very hot. 

Also, because you've been home this week, Rudy's schedule has been different. I bet that he normally sleeps a lot during the day and that he's all rested up to play when you get home, but because you've been home this week, he hasn't gotten his normal daily naps.

It really doesn't sound like it's something medical that you need to see the Vet about, however, I would mention it at his dental appointment.

Rudy -- Awntie Lynn isn't fond of summertime either.


----------



## thelordsbeauty (Jun 28, 2011)

He might be coming down with something, or his sugar might be low, which is what I've been told by my vet and the petshop. Try giving a syringeful of caro corn syrup twice a day, and for the heat, do what i've been doing if you don't have good A/C: buy a big bag of ice and put it in a plastic bag, and then put the plastic bag in a pillow case. My cookie has been on ours all day when it's too hot, which God knows, it has been.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you all! I think I knew all along that it was likely related to heat and a schedule change, but as a new momma I can't stop myself from worrying about him constantly. Looks like I had nothing to worry about though. Presently, Rudy is on the floor going back and forth between tearing up a toy mouse, a paper towel roll, and a flossie, and he just ate a hearty meal. I think he is just fine :blush:

I will definitely mention it at our appointment next week though!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I think sometimes if they don't go out enough they get bored -that's how mine is- if she doesn't go out on walks a lot. it's hot where I live too- literally 1 degree from the equator- so I can't take her out during the heat of the day...and if I don't have time to take her out early in the AM or around dusk when it's cooler, I can tell a big difference in her level of boredom...it also makes her yap more at nothing.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Leigh. I also think it's the heat and the fact that you're home more during the day so you notice him sleeping more. Doesn't sound like you have anything to worry about! Bailey sleeps all day while I'm at work so even if I am home during the week for some reason, he's usually passed out somewhere near me  It's crazy hot here too and I worry Bailey is getting bored since he can't go outside much - I'm going to try and find some indoor small dog meetups this weekend so he can get some of his energy out. 

Have you tried giving Rudy some interactive toys to keep him occupied? That helps me with Bailey a lot when I feel like he may be getting bored. He has tons of interactive toys so let me know if you need some suggestions.


----------

